# winter tire questions



## Hedrowin (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello,
I just picked up a 2006 GTO and i wanted to ask for advise on tire options. 

I plan on getting blizzacks since they have served me well on all my cars so far. My previous car was a chrysler crossfire and i got around just fine with that car. I have a feeling the traction control in the GTO is no where near as intuative as was in that car. But allas its my only car so snow shoes it is.

My questions are this, with the stock (wide) 17" rims, will just replacing the tires on that rims be fine. 

Will the GTO fit basic steel wheels of say a 16" size with narrower tires for better snow dig. 

Im not a big fan of how ugly the steel wheels look but if it mean a little more safety in the snow then thats what i will do.

I know the GTO is not an ideal car for the winter but i have 4 years of snow drivng with the old crossfire. Granted this is a whole different animal, im confident the cars weight and dignification when driven in higher gears i should get around just fine on some good tires.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Since you have driven RWD in the snow before you know what to expect. I personally don't think anything of it and I was on stock size high pro all seasons with no issues.


----------

